# FU G110 und USS Protokoll



## c-teg74 (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte einen FU G110 über USS Protokoll an eine CPU226 anschließen.
Das ist klar, aber geht das über die gleiche Bibliothek wie für den MM4? 
Man muss ja den FU Typen am "USS_CTRL" einstellen und da gibt es nur MM3 = 0 und MM4 = 1 und kein G110
Ich hoffe es jemand einer nen Tipp für mich?! 

Danke an alle 

MFG Carsten


----------

